# [RISOLTO][AMD64] Firefox e Plugin Java

## Galanti Davide

Premetto che:

- Poissiedo una architettura amd64

- Ho emerso il browser mozilla-firefox-bin e quindi a 32 bit (causa netscape-flash)

- Ho compilato successivamente blackdown-jdk e blackdown-jre a 64 bit cone le seguneti use flag:

```
dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  +X +alsa -browserplugin -doc -mozilla +nsplugin

dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03  -browserplugin -mozilla +nsplugin
```

Risultato: 

Non riesco ad accedere al plugin java presso mozilla-firefox.

Dove ho sbagliato e come posso risolvere?Last edited by Galanti Davide on Mon Mar 06, 2006 2:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## IlGab

Che siano queste ??

```
 -browserplugin -mozilla 
```

----------

## mamo

per abilitare java su firefox a 32 bit devi scaricare il java a 32 perche' se lo compili ovviamente sara' a 64.

cmq per scaricarlo basta che digiti 

```
emerge emul-linux-x86-java
```

e poi devi copiare il file libjavaplugin_oji.so che si trova nella cartella /opt/java32/plugin/i386/mozilla/ nella cartella del firefox  /opt/fi

refox/plugins/ quindi basta che digiti 

```
cp /opt/java32/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

ed il gioco e' fatto

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Che siano queste ??
> 
> ```
>  -browserplugin -mozilla 
> ```
> ...

 

No in quanto -browserplugin è deprecata in favore di nsplugin, in ogni caso comunque ho anche provato a ricompilare con entrambe le use , il risultato non cambia.

----------

## mamo

cmq se hai firefox a 32 bit devi utilizzare plugin a 32bit quindi se compili il java lo avrai a 64 bit che per un prog a 32 e' arabo   :Razz:   :Razz:   cmq fai come ho detto nel mio post...a me funziona  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *mamo wrote:*   

> cmq se hai firefox a 32 bit devi utilizzare plugin a 32bit quindi se compili il java lo avrai a 64 bit che per un prog a 32 e' arabo     cmq fai come ho detto nel mio post...a me funziona  

 

Posso comunque tenere anche java a 64 bit?

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *mamo wrote:*   

> per abilitare java su firefox a 32 bit devi scaricare il java a 32 perche' se lo compili ovviamente sara' a 64.
> 
> cmq per scaricarlo basta che digiti 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie ha funzionato perfettamente :)

al posto di copiare il file a mano ho attivato la use nsplugin e ha fatto lei.

----------

## mamo

si puoi tenere java a 64 infatti quel pacchetto a 32 serve solo per applicazioni a 32bit come firefox-bin e openoffice-bin

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *mamo wrote:*   

> si puoi tenere java a 64 infatti quel pacchetto a 32 serve solo per applicazioni a 32bit come firefox-bin e openoffice-bin

 

Grazie di tutto :)

----------

## fejfbo

Ho seguito questo post, però avendo dato solo un 

```
emerge emul-linux-x86-java
```

sembra che non installi nulla, infatti da un controllo con java-config --list-available-vms mi da questo messaggio e basta:

```
The following VMs are available for generation-2:
```

senza nessuna Vm sotto elencata (e ovviamente Java non funziona)

----------

## bandreabis

up?

Risolto?

----------

